# Safety Stirrups for Therapeutic Horseback Riding



## Dressagegirl29 (Nov 9, 2014)

Which safety or flexible stirrups are good for Para-dressage riding? The peacock safety stirrups hurt my feet and legs, so I can't mount the horse. They are too small. I really need to be able get on the horse again with stirrups.


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden (Aug 17, 2010)

Besides peacock stirrups. We use these Foot Freeâ„¢ Stirrup Irons | Dover Saddlery at the therapeutic riding program that I volunteer at. 

As for flexible ones, I don't really have any experience with those.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

How/ what about them hurts your legs? Perhaps you could look into getting a larger pair? Many of them are designed for children and aren't wide enough for adult feet, but they do make them in wider widths.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

DuckDodgers said:


> How/ what about them hurts your legs? Perhaps you could look into getting a larger pair? Many of them are designed for children and aren't wide enough for adult feet, but they do make them in wider widths.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep, this was my question too. It would help to know what's uncomfortable about them. Maybe as simple as replacing the rubber tread if your foot is in pain? But Duck is right, if they are too narrow and pinching, that could be an easy fix too if you can find a larger size. 

In addition to the peacocks (which is what I use with many of my riders) there are a couple of other options that I'm aware of.

Breakaway stirrups: Smart Rider and English Breakaway Safety Stirrups

I know some centers also use devonshire stirrups/toe cages which can help if you are uncomfortable because your foot keeps wanting to come through the front of the stirrup, but not sure if they are used in paradressage (my apologies, I don't know the rules for showing): Dapps English Safety Stirrups

I haven't personally used the flexible stirrups, but here is an example: Korsteel Flex, Flexible Fillis and UMS Flexible English Stirrup Irons

"Foot free" stirrups (curved but solid outer edge of the stirrup gives your foot more room and lets you slide free in case of a fall. They also make them so they can swivel and put less pressure on your ankles): Foot Free and Turned Slot S-Shaped English Safety Stirrups


----------



## Dressagegirl29 (Nov 9, 2014)

The rubber band pinches my foot. I wanted to get a bigger pair in the size 4 3/4, but my dad got the 4 1/2 Peacocks since they were the only ones that saddlery had. My dad is cheap and didn't want to order the correct size of stirrups. I loved the Foot Free when I had my all-purpose saddle, but now, I have a dressage saddle. I've never had any problems with the Foot Free stirrups.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

OK, that's too bad that the sizing is the problem. Is there a reason you wouldn't use the Foot Free stirrups on your dressage saddle? I don't see a problem with that. In fact, I'm sure that I've done so.


----------



## Dressagegirl29 (Nov 9, 2014)

I might order a pair of the Foot Free Stirrups since I prefer them. My dad didn't take the Foot Free Stirrups off of my old saddle when he gave it away.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Dressagegirl29 said:


> I might order a pair of the Foot Free Stirrups since I prefer them. My dad didn't take the Foot Free Stirrups off of my old saddle when he gave it away.


I'm not sure how old you are, so would definitely talk it over with your dad, but perhaps he would let you sell the peacock stirrups you don't like and contribute whatever you make from them to a pair you'd like better?


----------



## Dressagegirl29 (Nov 9, 2014)

I am 29 almost 30. My dad doesn't listen to anyone; he thinks the peacocks are fine. I don't want to use peacock stirrups for dressage shows or the 2018 Special Olympics. I loved the Foot Free stirrups because I could get on easy with them. The Peacocks are fine for children; I want to look more professional in the show ring.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

You may want to look into these... I would rather have some room in the stirrups than be right on the edge. They come in 5 1/4" if you'd want something that big. They're relatively inexpensive, too. Perhaps ask as a Christmas gift? Don't try to tell him he's wrong... just that you want to look spiffy :lol:

Foot Free Safety Stirrup Irons Pair - Statelinetack.com


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*peacock stirrop irons.*

hiya i have got 2 sets from a saddlery on e bay thay are 5 inchs and pink.
from AMIDALE INDUSTRIES
www.amidalindustries.co.uk
i hope this helps you in finding stirrops.
heres a couple of pictures.


----------



## budley95 (Aug 15, 2014)

Sprengers are awesome 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sprenger-Bo...=1416056416&sr=8-1&keywords=sprenger+stirrups

Look at the UK reviews - they're stupidly expensive but I've had mine about 10 years now and I have dodgy knees from breaking my kneecap and a dodgy ankle from tearing every ligament and not resting it properly... Normal stirrups I ache in after an hour - can ride for hours in these no problems. Well worth the investment! The rubber bends so you don't get your foot trapped. Lovely stirrups!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

michaelvanessa--My favorite horse in my favorite getup ;D


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Zexious said:


> michaelvanessa--My favorite horse in my favorite getup ;D


Hehe-that horse was born to wear pink 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

